# New partition?



## sk8kingda3rd (Jul 2, 2008)

How do you create a new partition on OS-X tiger without having to reformat the whole HDD?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You can't. Leopard is the first Mac OS in use live partitioning. And then it will only work on volumes that have been formatted by Leopard without OS 9 disk drivers installed.


----------



## sk8kingda3rd (Jul 2, 2008)

Im really not liking mac right now.........


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Vista is the only Windows that can do live partitioning too. You have an older Mac, and are asking it to do current things. You can't do that with an older Windows computer either.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Might work with 3pty tools... but I don't know of any good ones...

Maybe this will help <===== Click There


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

That's for Windows only. There are 3rd party apps. I have never used one on a Mac, and there are so few, I can't tell you which is better. One is here.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

OMG, my bad I though Acronis was for Mac too ray:

oh well ipart looks handy...


----------



## ShosMeister (Jan 19, 2008)

What Mac? What OS? Sinclair is right - unfortunately; there isn't anything on the Mac OR pc that does this. Partition Magic on the PC used to, but not sure if it's still good/current with XP/Vista, etc.

Silver Lining used to do this on the Mac, but again, don't think it's been updated in a very long time. But, if you have an old (pre OS-X), you may be able to find a copy of Silver Lining and use that.

Safest way is to backup the data/drive; map out your partitions on paper to ensure you have a good plan and then reformat and repartition; finally restore the drive/data.


----------

